# Far Cry 3 Aktivierung nicht möglich (uPlay)



## MrBacon (30. Dezember 2014)

*Far Cry 3 Aktivierung nicht möglich (uPlay)*

Hallo,
ich habe im Moment ein Problem mit uPlay und der Aktivierung von Far Cry 3. Ich hab das Spiel bei Steam gekauft, aber um es zu spielen muss man es bekanntlich auch bei uPlay installieren. 
Nachdem ich alle Daten meines PCs platt gemacht habe und nach der Neuinstallation von Windows und Co Far Cry installieren wollte gabs ein Problem. Ich wollte das Spiel wie gewohnt über Steam starten. Steam zeigt dann nn Aktivierungscode und den soll man dann bei uPlay eingeben. Dann hat uPlay geöffnet, angemeldet, alles kein Problem. Als ich dann aber den Key eingegeben habe wird mir mitgeteilt, dass ich den Key schon verwendet habe und dieser deshalb nicht akzeptiert wird. Dann habe ich gesehen, dass alle meine Spiele die über uPlay laufen nicht mehr da sind. 
Was kann man da machen??
Der Support von Ubisoft ist leider nicht erreichbar, aber vllt hat ja hier jemand ne Idee. 

Also danke schon mal,

MfG


----------



## DKK007 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Far Cry 3 Aktivierung nicht möglich (uPlay)*

Wenn du FC3 schonmal installiert hattest, sollte es ja auch schon in deiner UPlay-Bibliothek sein. Neuaktivierung ist nich nötig.


----------



## MrBacon (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Far Cry 3 Aktivierung nicht möglich (uPlay)*

"Sollte" ist das Problem. Keines meiner Spiele ist da. Das ist ja das Problem und deshalb soll ichs ja neu aktivieren, was ja eben nicht geht weil er dann schreibt das wurde schon mal aktiviert...


----------



## Hawkins (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Far Cry 3 Aktivierung nicht möglich (uPlay)*

Klingt sehr danach das du in nem anderen uPlay account eingelogt bist. Hast du vielleicht noch nen 2. uplay account?

Versuch mal in uplay wieder neu einzuloggen.


----------



## MrBacon (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Far Cry 3 Aktivierung nicht möglich (uPlay)*

Ok plötzlich ist alles wieder da.....
Dankeschön


----------



## drstoecker (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Far Cry 3 Aktivierung nicht möglich (uPlay)*

Und wieder mal sitzt das problem vorm Monitor!


----------

